# Anyone Shooting CD Archery Risers?



## mdrnsamurai (Oct 8, 2016)

Just received my CD Archery WF25 Xtreme Riser from Calvin and Dewayne and honestly I can't wait for my Limbs and String to arrive so I get can some Bare Bow shooting in. Really impressed with the quality of workmanship, brought to the table by these gentlemen. A true work of art if you're interested in a quality ILF Riser.


----------



## deerdander (Oct 23, 2003)

I just ordered a green one yesterday. Same model. Will not ship until either wednesday or the following Tuesday as they did not have that color in stock and they boys are going to sling arrows in vegas. What color did you get?


----------



## mdrnsamurai (Oct 8, 2016)

Got mine in Black.


----------



## deerdander (Oct 23, 2003)

Let me know what you think of it as a barebow. I really hope it works out for 3d. Also please let me know if it comes with a side plate? I know the hump is built in but do I need to procure a side plate on my own?


----------



## Tim Delf (Jul 6, 2016)

I have a WF-19 that I am using for indoor 3D league. I really like it. Regarding the side plate, the 5/16 flat head socket bolt works surprisingly well. I covered mine with loop side Velcro & put a jam nut from an old plunger on the back side so that it can't move. I used a hole punch to put a hole in the middle of the Velcro so it is easy to use the Allen wrench to adjust.


----------



## mdrnsamurai (Oct 8, 2016)

Hey Deer, 

They do make them without the hump. It would just take more time to get it because they didn't have them in stock. They're very good with customer service and they will give you an honest answer about how long it will take. It didn't come with a side plate, but it did come with four different riser weights. But be ready to pick your grip height so they can ship you the correct height. High, Medium, Low. 

https://www.cdarchery.com/
https://www.smockknives.com/


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

They will machine off the hump if you want


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

I looked at the CD website and wasn't overly impressed. This was largely due to a webite that appears to be in a "draft" format. They have a finished product but the website needs some attention so it will appear more compelling. 

The risers look fine but it would be more interesting to me if they offered a 21" or possibly a 23" riser(s) to the stable. This would provide an opportunity for hunters to have something built with longer limbs to accommodate longer draw-lengths. 

I didn't notice any reference to what length of limbs are considered to be "ideal" for each riser length that is offered at the present time. So this is one example of pertinent information that is missing from the website.

I found the array of some of the pictures appear to be cluttered, which creates a bit of distraction. Because there is not enough focus on the products.

It's good that they have found some archers who are interested in the product but only time will tell how the company grows with the growing interests of archers.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

bullrambler said:


> I looked at the CD website and wasn't overly impressed. This was largely due to a webite that appears to be in a "draft" format. They have a finished product but the website needs some attention so it will appear more compelling.
> 
> The risers look fine but it would be more interesting to me if they offered a 21" or possibly a 23" riser(s) to the stable. This would provide an opportunity for hunters to have something built with longer limbs to accommodate longer draw-lengths.
> 
> ...


I care about the results of the people shooting their product more than the quality of their website. I think Demmer is about the only top US recurve shooter that isn't shooting one right now.


----------



## Tim Delf (Jul 6, 2016)

My experience with CD Archery is that their customer service is first class. I bought my riser used from someone else. They really had no obligation to help me at all and yet Cal answered all of my questions and was really helpful. I think they are knowledgeable guys with a great product.


----------



## tandemcpl (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a WF25 and a WF19 and I wouldn’t trade either of them, except for maybe a WFX25.

Also, you won’t find a better group of folks to deal with than those at CD Archery.

Be blessed.

Toby


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

bullrambler,

You sound like an IT guy. :^) You're probably right about the website, but I found to be simple, easy to navigate with the basic information I needed to learn about the owners and the risers they offer and it wasn't cluttered with cumbersome and redundant links and buttons. Should I be interested in ordering one, I'd pick up the phone and call them, or send an email.

As for the limb length issue. They don't sell limbs and most likely assume anyone interested in their risers, would know what type and length of bow they want to put together. 

Depending on their success and demand, I can only assume that more lengths may or many not be available in the future. All-in-all, I think they're doing well for a young company and two common guys with limited resources entering into a new endeavor. 

Did you notice that two of the four finalists in the 2017 Lancaster Archery Classic were shooting CD Archery risers?


----------



## mdrnsamurai (Oct 8, 2016)

What they lack in website savvy they make up in customer service. Not only did they sell me the riser but they put me in contact with John from Lancaster to help build the rest of the bow as well. They will stand behind their product 110% which is way more than most people go these days. They have a great bunch there.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

> Did you notice that two of the four finalists in the 2017 Lancaster Archery Classic were shooting CD Archery risers?


That was two of the four finalists in the *bare bow* division of the 2017 Lancaster Archery Classic.


----------



## treehermit (Nov 13, 2011)

Just picked up a WF19 myself but I haven't set it up yet. How many turns out on the limb bolts can you go with these and what type of brace heights are you running?


----------



## Tim Delf (Jul 6, 2016)

My WF-19 with long limbs likes 8 3/8" brace height. I run 1/8" positive tiller.


----------



## treehermit (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks. I'll be shooting longs on it.


----------



## cecil2 (Nov 6, 2008)

I just got a WF19 still working on getting it set up. I put a set of tradtech extremes on it mediums for a 62" bow. bow is very smooth.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> That was two of the four finalists in the *bare bow* division of the 2017 Lancaster Archery Classic.


were other divisions shooting at that tournament? :darkbeer: :wink:


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

bullrambler said:


> I looked at the CD website and wasn't overly impressed. This was largely due to a webite that appears to be in a "draft" format. They have a finished product but the website needs some attention so it will appear more compelling.
> 
> The risers look fine but it would be more interesting to me if they offered a 21" or possibly a 23" riser(s) to the stable. This would provide an opportunity for hunters to have something built with longer limbs to accommodate longer draw-lengths.
> 
> ...



Generally limbs are chosen based on draw length to maximize the efficiency of the limb as it uncurls. You have to realize this is not a huge corporation but they are well represented in the bare bow field in a relatively short period of time/


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

That was 2 out of 4 in both 2017 and 2018 Classics in Barebow.

But let’s be honest: the way those guys shoot they would of been standing there no matter what they were shooting .... not taking a thing away from their product as I am sure it is excellent!!!!!

From an observer’s viewpoint at this year’s Lancaster’s Barebow Division I probably saw more Gillo’s being shot than other brands and that could be Demmer’s influence or product attributes. Also take into consideration Richard won with a Win/Win riser that is not considered a Barebow designed riser. It gets back to the Indian and not the bow on any given day and we are fortunate as such a small division to have several manufacturers that offer us designs specifically for Barebow. 

I will say that for me personally I don’t buy bows/risers/ limbs without at least having one of them in my hand to get a idea of feel and function and how it correlates to my needs and wants. That is just me.... just like I don’t buy guns, flyrods, cameras, etc... without at least of handled them. In the case of my recent barebow riser purchase I went to LAS (3 times) and handled every Barebow specific riser they had on the wall and bought the one that met my needs and wants. I wish CD Archery would of had their products available for purchase there at LAS especially in the fact they are by far the most expensive risers in Barebow specific risers but they didn’t and so for me they were not considered in my recent purchase. 

In the shoot ups at Lancaster on Saturday I did not see any class of archer where all 4 finalist shot the same make of bow. If one buys products because it is used by someone well known in the field alone they may be handicapping themselves from owning the product that best suits ones needs and wants. CD risers could possibly be the best riser for someone’s needs and wants and I wish in my case it would of been easier to handle one prior to having to buy but I am happy with what I chose from the choices I had. I bought a Spigarelli BB and from the risers I had to choose from at LAS it fit my needs and wants the best but that was my needs and wants and does not mean it would be the best choice for anyone else.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

mdrnsamurai said:


> Just received my CD Archery WF25 Xtreme Riser from Calvin and Dewayne and honestly I can't wait for my Limbs and String to arrive so I get can some Bare Bow shooting in. Really impressed with the quality of workmanship, brought to the table by these gentlemen. A true work of art if you're interested in a quality ILF Riser.


No pictures, no proof!!!! :wink:


----------



## muley40 (Jun 10, 2005)

I bought used 19 WF last month put pair of long 40# Dryad Epic limbs on it and it will stack those arrows it shoots great the only thing I don`t like about it I won`t be able to blame the bow if I miss a nice buck!


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

for 25", I personally prefer Gillo G2 with weight discs kit n wood grip, price n look factor, not saying CD riser is bad

for 19".......old trusty titan iii

no impulse buying rush till now for a CD...hahahah


----------



## mdrnsamurai (Oct 8, 2016)

My CD Archery Family


----------



## JohnZhou (Oct 26, 2017)

Ok I'm going to get a lot of angry faces for sayin this but that riser is Fugly lols. Looks like a big hunk of metal from the Klingon. No disrespect to CD archery and I'm nobody's fan boy but I just can't get over the look of that riser. I'm sure it's one heck of a performer with all that weight and bulk. It's a Hummer of a riser.

What I consider sexy is something like the Nano TFT. The Gillo g2 is not bad looking either but the neon yellow handle gotta go. I think in the right hands, they can all perform well.

Thank you for freedom of speech.


----------



## ohiomike1 (Dec 4, 2017)

i have a wf19


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

It’s not the most attractive bow I have ever seen but in than that blocky goes away it’s the most accurate bow I have shot period


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

JohnZhou said:


> Ok I'm going to get a lot of angry faces for sayin this but that riser is Fugly lols. Looks like a big hunk of metal from the Klingon. No disrespect to CD archery and I'm nobody's fan boy but I just can't get over the look of that riser. I'm sure it's one heck of a performer with all that weight and bulk. It's a Hummer of a riser.
> 
> What I consider sexy is something like the Nano TFT. The Gillo g2 is not bad looking either but the neon yellow handle gotta go. I think in the right hands, they can all perform well.
> 
> Thank you for freedom of speech.


I call CD riser ~ transformer riser, and yes.....no impulse buying rush on that for me also.

Black / Grey G2 with optional wood grip and gold kits decked out, its really classy, I saw one being used @ the club...I then did a chart calculation on Alternative sporting services......total price is under $400, still cheaper than the GQ23/25 with similar looks n function.


----------



## mdrnsamurai (Oct 8, 2016)

Whatever works for ya. As long as it shoots straight.


----------



## JohnZhou (Oct 26, 2017)

Hope I didn't offend anyone with my comments earlier. It's simply one man's opinion vs another. 

Here's the thing with CD Archery, it's one of those hush hush things. You not gonna find this riser at any stores or hear much about it. It's one those word of mouth thing or being in the inner circle. This is a riser for the elites. Owning one is like patting yourself on back and sayin hey look how far I've come. Heck, If I ever get that good, I may get one purely for its performance consideration. But, as with many, with my budget I need to factor in both performance and aesthetic consideration. For that reason, this riser will never be mainstream. CD Archery knows that; it's a niche market, so why make a deal with Lancaster and add a middle man to eat into your profit. The website is fine, it does the job. It's unlikely that they have a huge budget to work with. People buy based on word of mouth and reviews, the substance is there. It's a fine bow for its intended purpose. My humble analysis.


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

They ain’t cheap and ain’t many used in circulation, but there is something to there design.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

John I would say if they were available at say LAS that yes it adds a middle man but profits would go up as sales would increase and they would have to either make more or find a way to make more with a third party machine shop cheaper. What they would lose in individual item profit they would gain far more in volume profits. 

Reduce the per unit cost to produce, increase capacity, increase sales exposure, increase demand, equals greater profits and most likely lower cost to consumers. Manufacturing 101. Right now they are so small and limited in production capabilities their customers are paying the price for these limitations in the retail cost. Not taking anything away from their design or quality as I am sure it’s exceptional just saying it could be exceptional if capacity and exposure were increased as well with likely a more competitive price in the end. Small does not always mean better of more value added to the consumer it usually means just the opposite.

I paid $479 for my barebow riser with a rest from Italy..... at this point it would be tough to convince me to pay $835 plus shipping for a WRX lite without ever touching one. I don’t care who shoots one or why the only thing that would get me to pay nearly twice as much would be the way I shoot it and how it feels to me. “Status” is not a consideration to me otherwise I would be shooting a Holland and Holland instead of a Browning Shotgun


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Please don’t read me wrong... I am not saying anything negative about the design, quality, or performance of CD Archery risers.... I am sure they are exceptional and I am sure that those who own and shoot them are rightfully very happy with them. It’s just I would not buy one without handling one or better yet shooting one.


----------



## JohnZhou (Oct 26, 2017)

Jim - I hear ya. The problem is that it doesn't have shelf appeal. It's a hefty 5lbs gorilla with sole design purpose for BB. I don't think it would appeal to the masses even if the price is brought down, way too much competition.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

The things it does have John is it is USA made by archers for archers.... that goes a long way in consumer appeal especially in a market where those things matter. 

I buy what works for me and feels right. I would buy a USA made conservative boxy design that makes sense much faster than a foreign overly colorful one if they were equal in feel and function. When I bought I handled all three Spigarelli’s, all 4 Gillo’s, and the Grey. The Grey I ruled out due to the hump they built on the riser to mount the dampener that might not make it FITA legal. The DMX limited me too much in rests it could use and where I could put weights and still pass the 12.2cm ring. That left me to choose between 2 Spigarelli’s and the 4 Gillo’s. The two tone riser version I ruled out once again due to possibly not being allowed due to the change in paint colors in the sight window being barebow legal. Now I was down to the G1, G2, the BB, and the 650. All 4 tipped back towards me in my hand with no additional weight which is not what I like. I like them to tip top away at rest. I did not like the feel of the Gillo grips nor the color scheme and knew it would cost $100+ more to rid the bow of these and weight it. The sales person brought up a BB in gloss black with a very nice wood grip that felt good and the bare riser sat neutral in my hand no tip in either direction. Needless to say I did not let that one out of my hands and bought it and for $479 it already had a ZT rest as part of the package which was the rest I wanted anyway and would of had to add on to the other bows if I bought them.

So in the end I feel I got what fit my needs and wants at a good price and would not of gotten the same bow if I had just called and ordered a bow from website pics as gloss black and nice wood are not even available on LAS site or their catalog with the Spigarelli BB. Now if the CD risers were there I might of ended up with one of them if they fit my needs and wants even better. I am not afraid to spend more if it fits my needs and wants better ... CD Archery’s marketing policy put them out of consideration in my particular case. I don’t go by who is shooting them as that can be deceiving as to if they actually bought them or were given them to shoot and give product exposure. Same with arrows....


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

To me n to me only, CD riser has a very similar but blockier design comparing with the Bernardini Mamba range.

CD being made in USA n appeals to US market is a positive thing, so if I are in USA, getting a CD makes perfect sense.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Would def.like to test one for sure even though they have nothing attractive to me, design wise, but maybe the proof is in the shooting .


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Belicoso, I would say their design intent for their risers is on solid ground. The weight forward design is so the bow will tip forward after the shot just as most shooters weight their bow to do no matter what class. Every barebow I tried at LAS tipped in the opposite direction without accessory weights except the DMS Spigarelli. If the CD Archery riser design accomplishes a forward tip then they have done something their competition hasn't. I have no issue with if a bow is esthetically pleasing to the eye if it's form and function is accomplished. I have shot some much less appealing bows over the years with no issues what so ever..... Look at a Dynabow, Oneida Eagle, or a Allen Compound if you want to see really ugly bows


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

A little project last year. I set up for a fellow archer who wanted bare bow plate option or plunger. As you can see he went with both plates and indicated it shoot spot on. 
Dan


----------

